
Comparing Golang, Scala, Elixir and Ruby for ETL – Dimroc - priteshjain
http://www.dimroc.com/2014/09/29/etl-language-showdown/
======
andrewchambers
Comparing apples with oranges. For example, Elixir's strengths would be around
its fault tolerance, supervisors, and distributed nature. This isn't even
mentioned.

~~~
priteshjain
may be you can write it up it should be a great knowledge add to us.

~~~
andrewchambers
I'm far from an expert on Elixir or Erlang, thats just basic knowledge after
reading about them.

